# Female Diaper - Second Heat



## Joshbaugh (Sep 18, 2014)

Hey All,
so our pup Olivia's second heat is here. last time we made it through. However this time im looking for some diaper recommendations and other tips. what wisdom can you all share!?

-Josh


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Wish I could help you, Josh... I just don't have a clue about this! Maybe somebody else will make a suggestion, though.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

We never had to use them because she was spayed at 18 months without ever going through a heat. We were prepared though. I bought a 2 pack of large Top Paw washable cover ups and a package of disposable diaper liners also by Top Paw.


----------

